# Hog attractant



## Hoghunter29 (Aug 17, 2021)

Really just curious as to how many use it and what kind


----------



## antharper (Aug 17, 2021)

Sour corn is all I’ve ever used


----------



## Big7 (Aug 17, 2021)

They will eat anything. Even a hog carcass. ?


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm new to this hog hunting bur so far I've tried hog wild Saturday for the first time and will check property tomorrow.  Other than that I've used sour corn, sow in heat hog bomb and another sow attract that comes out like a web.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 17, 2021)

Big7 said:


> They will eat anything. Even a hog carcass. ?


That is a freaky sight.  We drug one back to the lease house in Texas.  Drove the ranger back out there after dinner and other hogs were going at it.

I couldn't imagine that coyotes could eat a whole hog in a few hours till we realized it was other pigs doing the eating and not the yotes.

Some hogs would just sit there and rot for days/weeks untouched by anything.  Other hogs would dissappear in hours.  Still can't figure that.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet & Sour smells work best for me. Soured corn,fermented in cheap Beer,with Kool-Aid on top is usually a good bet. A can of Boiled Peanuts,scattered around the inside of a trap is also a winner. They LOVE Peanuts..?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 18, 2021)

They love anything sweet like peanut butter or molasses but most of the time I just use regular corn and they love it.
If I am trying to bring them to a new area I will dig a hole with fence post diggers as deep as I can. 
I fill it with corn, koolade or jello powder, strawberry,grape, anything smelly. I add 4lbs of sugar, three small packs of yeast and as much water as the hole will hold and stir it with a stick. They will find it and eat around that hole for years. I have holes you could park a truck in and pigs still root them.
When I go in for a hunt I carry a gallon baggie of corn with koolade powder in it and pour it out where I want my shot to be. Has worked more times than not!


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for the replies but was looking more for like Texas hog baits, hog wild, pig out or anything u buy at a store


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 19, 2021)

Hoghunter29 said:


> Thanks for the replies but was looking more for like Texas hog baits, hog wild, pig out or anything u buy at a store



While these might work, we simply have sour corn and they TEAR IT UP....!


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 19, 2021)

Haven’t had much luck with store bought stuff. Hogs are slaves to their Stomach,and Breeding..put loud smelling FOOD out & they will come.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 19, 2021)

Plain ole corn works as good as anything else once they find it


----------



## MattLemmon (Aug 20, 2021)

I prefer sour corn. But occasionally I’ll get a free weekend to hunt last minute where I don’t have time to make sour corn. I have used pig out and B&J liquid hog mixed with corn for some of these trips. Truth is that coolaid and grape soda mixed with corn the day I dump it works as good or better than the store bought stuff. Listen to what the guys wrote above and save yourself some $.


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Aug 20, 2021)

Im asking for different reasons not for me to buy   And thanks again for the responses


----------



## riskyb (Sep 9, 2021)

I use corn with molasses


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 9, 2021)

riskyb said:


> I use corn with molasses


I can't find any cheap molasses around here.


----------



## riverratree (Sep 9, 2021)

This is gonna sound crazy but Little Debbie's. They love em. But if you have coons, they will snatch it up too. I buy outdated Twinkies, cupcakes, etc....They love it!!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 9, 2021)

Might have to add that to the trap.  Love these ideas.  Do you think they will eat old horse feed and dog food?


----------



## riverratree (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's the proof.


----------



## riverratree (Sep 9, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Might have to add that to the trap.  Love these ideas.  Do you think they will eat old horse feed and dog food?


not sure, never used that.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 10, 2021)

We had a hog tripod feeder on a little piece of land at a bend in a creek that was surrounded by hardwoods and then lead out to a planted power line.
Pigs were hitting the feeder good but not great. My friend,who has horses and cows, dumped out a broken bag of sweet smelling horse feed.
The pigs devastated that area and got every grain of it up.
It probably would not last long in rain but if you have pigs it won't last long either.


riverratree said:


> not sure, never used that.


----------



## longrangedog (Sep 10, 2021)

A feed store will have ground molasses. Mix that in with your corn. The horse feed referred to is most likely called sweet feed. It's a mixture of grains and a lot of sweetener.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 11, 2021)

riverratree said:


> This is gonna sound crazy but Little Debbie's. They love em. But if you have coons, they will snatch it up too. I buy outdated Twinkies, cupcakes, etc....They love it!!



I save this for the hard to catch,Educated hogs?  Boiled Peanuts are another go to for the hard to catch ones. I’ll buy a gallon of boiled peanuts & just use a few,scattered around in the trap. That way more than one hog can get the taste & it is like CRACK to a hog that’s never had Peanuts?. When I finally set the trap..I’ll put 1-2 at the entrance…then the rest scattered at the very back of the trap. Best thing I’ve found for educated hogs..other than digging a bait hole & sitting out at night with a thermal equipped rifle?


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 11, 2021)

I had access to some some old bags of Deer/Elf feed so I put that out this afternoon.  It has a very strong smell for sure so hopefully they will come inside and investigate.


----------



## riskyb (Sep 14, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I can't find any cheap molasses around here.


Try tractor supply that’s where I got mine 9.99 a jug


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

I'll definitely do that.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2021)

I use ground molasses in my coon feeders…..it turns them into jacked up crack heads. They get addicted to the sweetness. Our local feed store carries it. $10


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

I'll check with my feed store and see if they have it.  I have until the 20th to get these hogs into my trap and sour corn hasn't worked.  Root beer float corn didn't work, jello and strawberry soured corn didn't work.   I'm running out of ideas.  Pears didn't get them in neither.


----------



## furtaker (Sep 14, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I'll check with my feed store and see if they have it.  I have until the 20th to get these hogs into my trap and sour corn hasn't worked.  Root beer float corn didn't work, jello and strawberry soured corn didn't work.   I'm running out of ideas.  Pears didn't get them in neither.


I've never seen a pig that didn't love soured corn. Sounds like they've either left the area or they're scared to enter the trap.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

furtaker said:


> I've never seen a pig that didn't love soured corn. Sounds like they've either left the area or they're scared to enter the trap.



I have him on camera right in front of the trap.  They've rooted a line up to the trap where I left bait going into it.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sounds “Educated” to me. I’ll just add this: some Hogs are just “Paranoid”…especially older Boars & some of the Sows. Digging a “bait hole” with post hole diggers outside the trap & patterning them coming to it may be a better solution. Set up downwind & shoot the “difficult” ones…?


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 13, 2021)

Big7 said:


> They will eat anything. Even a hog carcass. ?



Several years ago my hog trapping partner and i gutted five adult hogs  in front of the trap.  Next morning the guts were gone and there were five  hogs in the trap.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 13, 2021)

Other than the standard #3 washtub, sack of shelled corn, small bag sugar, plus packet of yeast, water and a packet of grape kool-aid, sun brewed I like a CREOSOTE fence post wrapped in diesel soaked burlap.


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 13, 2021)

If you're in south GA where they are easily available raw fresh peanuts are one of the best baits around.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 13, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> If you're in south GA where they are easily available raw fresh peanuts are one of the best baits around.



How much can you get those for?


----------



## gawildlife (Oct 13, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> How much can you get those for?



I'm not in South GA so I don't know. Got a few friends that do though and they're the one's I go to for hog advice and they swear by peanuts.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 13, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> I'm not in South GA so I don't know. Got a few friends that do though and they're the one's I go to for hog advice and they swear by peanuts.


I'm going to have to try out some peanuts after Deer season goes out, in February.  I might pour some molasses over them and see what happens.


----------



## longrangedog (Oct 14, 2021)

Acorns are falling around here which makes corn less attractive to hogs, bears, and deer. When acorns are gone corn will be king again.


----------



## Thetrooper (Nov 21, 2021)

How long does it take for hogs to find a new bait or attractant


----------



## frankwright (Nov 22, 2021)

It depends how many hogs you have and where the bait is.
I dug a hole and used the corn,yeast,sugar,koolade and water deal. MY ATV was parked beside the hole the whole time. 
I went back to camp, cooled off and rinsed off. Drank some water and then walked back to the hole to sit in a hang on stand above it. I didn't really expect to see any pigs but this was a new area and I wanted to0 get a feel for it.
Walking to the stand I heard pigs and there were about six gobbling from my freshly made bait.
I had a bolt action .22 mag and was able to kill one right there and the others took off.

You just never know. My spot was by a creek, in a bottom with lots of sign!


----------



## ssramage (Nov 24, 2021)

Shameless plug for my company. It's not the intended use of our product, but being a hunter I've gotten creative. PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter (made in Tifton, GA) is an excellent hog and deer attractant. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SXBL1G...&pd_rd_r=ec28b299-e84f-41e5-88aa-91a2eae44455


----------



## Timmyj415 (Nov 27, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Shameless plug for my company. It's not the intended use of our product, but being a hunter I've gotten creative. PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter (made in Tifton, GA) is an excellent hog and deer attractant.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SXBL1G...&pd_rd_r=ec28b299-e84f-41e5-88aa-91a2eae44455


Whoa! I’ve never thought of that and I use that in my shakes. Going to have to try that out


----------



## ssramage (Nov 28, 2021)

Timmyj415 said:


> Whoa! I’ve never thought of that and I use that in my shakes. Going to have to try that out



My family appreciates your support of our product. Try it out and you might be surprised. I put some out for my brother to try to kill a hog a few weeks ago, but he never got the chance to hunt the stand. I had tons of pictures though. I personally have killed deer with their noses in it before.


----------



## hawg dawg (Dec 1, 2021)

Try some Devine Swine. They destroy that stuff.


----------

